# The death of Bard and Dain II Ironfoot



## Anárion (Oct 4, 2002)

*Question*

Question:
It says in the LotR that Brand(it was Brand wasnt it?), king of Dale, and Dain II Ironfoot, are slain when Sauron rises up to power yet again.
How did they die?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 4, 2002)

bard. They were just killed. Saurons forces attacked and they both went to do battle to uplift their armies spirits but were slain in the process.


----------



## TheFool (Oct 4, 2002)

They were killed when Easterlings invaded Dale. I wonder what became of Dain's axe?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey does anyone think maybe Bombur fought in that battle?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 4, 2002)

PLEASE! bombu wouldnt fit through the door to get out and fight. all his blubber would act as a sheild against all weapons. Hed be stuck so the easterlings couldnt get him out. I wonder if hes still there...


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, they should have just sent him to challenge Sauron to one-on-one combat, I'd like to see what a great eye could do against all that blubber, I would even go so far as to say that Grond wouldn't even harm him.


----------



## Anárion (Oct 5, 2002)

Lol thx for the info.
....However......it does say that the enemy couldnt get into Erebor.....
Lol I bet they DID use Bombur to block the gate so the orcs couldnt get in 
I can see it now....itll be on all the headlines....."Bombur the best gate in Middle Earth.....Morran is just like a door compared to him..."


----------



## Ceorl (Oct 5, 2002)

There was battle in more places than just Gondor; Erebor was attacked as was Lorien, but luckily Sauron concentrated his forces on the Kings of Men.

lol I was just thinking of Bombur, and then my mind went to Diablo2 and a corpse explosion spell ROFLMAO. I can just imagine pieces of boiling fat flying everywhere; napalm lol.


----------



## Anárion (Oct 5, 2002)

Sauron was kind of an idiot not to concentrate all of his forces on one thing at a time...

Me? Oh, Ive never played Diablo before but I think that spell kind of speaks for itself....Bombur would be like a ticking time bomb that would kill anyone in a 100 mile radius


----------

